# What would you want in a quilt store?



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

My favorite quilt store closed. Her husband didn't like the country and the moved back to suburbs of Atlanta. My friend Lisa Marie and I bought the contents of the store. We now have an entire quilt store in my garage and barn. We should have it paid off by early next year and plan to open a quilt store. :bouncy: I would like to know what you all would want in your ideal quilt store? We are looking to see if there is need that isn't being met by other stores in the Atlanta area. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

classes!!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

One of the things I always think of is not really a personal wish. I think every quilt shop should have a lounge area (couches/chairs, sports illustrated magazines, etc) where the husbands can hang out comfortably. THey tend to get wrangled into driving the ladies around, but the ladies would have longer to shop if DH was comfortably waiting.

Also, my quilt shop has a chair and a small toy box... Saves me every time since I can only go with my kids in tow. Keeps them occupied for a few minutes anyway.

I think a 'good' quilt shop finds a specific niche... they specialize in patterns, or batiks, or blendables, or certain lines of fabrics. That sort of thing. 

Good luck with your endeavor! It's something my friends & I have kicked around a few times too.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Also, my quilt shop has a chair and a small toy box... Saves me every time since I can only go with my kids in tow. Keeps them occupied for a few minutes anyway.


Oh good point!
Fabric store that I used to frequent had a toy corner. Walled in with half-walls and everything. It was great!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Lucky you!!!!!!!!!!! That would probaly be my dream job. Lots of light, one place I know is so dim, its hard to see the true colors. Freindly people, willing to help! LOTS of fabric....witha huge varity of types.....a sales area....lol, thats the first place I go to when I go in a LQS!
Good LUCK!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

WIDE fabric for the back of the quilt. I like the back to be one piece instead of having to sew it together. Our local store stopped carrying the wide stuff so mom had to order it out of a magazine. Also, they never have enough binding on hand. It usually takes 4 pacakages for a large quilt. I went in yesterday to get some & they had the color I wanted, but only 1 package.  So, I ordered it on-line last night.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

sancraft said:


> My favorite quilt store closed. Her husband didn't like the country and the moved back to suburbs of Atlanta. My friend Lisa Marie and I bought the contents of the store. We now have an entire quilt store in my garage and barn. We should have it paid off by early next year and plan to open a quilt store. :bouncy: I would like to know what you all would want in your ideal quilt store? We are looking to see if there is need that isn't being met by other stores in the Atlanta area. Thanks for your input.


I agree with the other poster about the light or lighting, it needs to be plenty and natural if possible. Maybe some kind of color corrected lighting, so that it looks natural.
Good luck on your shop. I hope for the very best for both you and your friend.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Customer service. Treat every customer like they are the most special person in the world. Learn to know your repeat customers names, and greet them by it. Staff your store with quilters who will be delighted to get involved in helping a customer pick out the perfect fabrics for her quilt.

Know your customer. If the bulk of the quilters in your area are into Civil War type fabrics and quilts, then specialize in that. If they're into bright and trendy, then specialize in that. Whatever it is, stay on top of the latest and greatest in that category, and offer the hottest classes!

Have lots of samples on display. Nothing sells a product better than the "WOW" factor. And if you can afford it, have a small seating area and serve refreshments. You'd be amazed at wallets that come out when women get together and shop, chat and relax.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

A long-arm quilting service, a good selection on the discount rack, friendly and knowledgeable staff, and interesting classes in both traditional and modern quilting methods. Good luck! :banana:


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Thank you so much for your comments thus far. We will have a play area, but the husbands corner is a great idea. A tv on the wall with sports on, woo hoo for them. I like the idea of refreshments too. We just have to be careful what kind. Don't want stains on the fabrics. lol We want to be able to offer lots of classes for all levels, beginning through advance. There are 9 leagues in the general area that we are thinking of and no close quilt store. We will be offering a discount to league members. We want to do some sort of sit and sew. Bring your UFO's and machine and just sew all day with friends. Bring a snack to share. Also we want to do an ongoing service project. Making and donating quilts for a local group, i.e. a children's home, animal shelter, hospital, etc. Any more suggestions.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

greet each customer. When you're a new quilter it is intimidating as all get out to walk in a quilt store and see and hear everyone else that knows what they're doing! Then you have to ask for help and they kind of look at you like you have two heads for not knowing something.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I would recommend a pot pourri pot to scent the air.

I remember yet years ago when I went into a quilting/fabric shop in a big city that smelled wonderful. It was cinnamon but any seasonal pot pourri scent would work.

BTW, if you're storing all that fabric for awhile, watch out for rodents and insects!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Binding is the biggest challenge for most quilt makers I think, and that's just where you come up empty-handed at quilt shops. I would pay for custom binding strips, you really need a special set up to make it that goes beyond the usual sewing room. The packaged stuff is too poor in quality - I regret every "quick finish" project I've ever made with part-poly packaged binding. Being able to take a quilted (and how many inexpert sewers are tying their quilts?) piece into a local shop to be bound would be a boon to me.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love, love, love the binding idea. Thank you.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

My favorite quilt shop here in Texas not only greets my mom and I by name but also refuses for me to leave my grandson out in the car with pawpaw. The last time I did that she went out to the car and brought him in. She took the time to find out I don't let him have anything sticky and I wash his hands and face before we go in. He does touch the fabric but she's ok with that. The shop is also set up where it is not overcrowded. I can actually think when I go in. There is a new shop thats closer to where I live and went in one day with my grandson and the first thing she said was " can you come back when you don't have him with you?" Well I showed her how I could politely walk out and not go back. Maybe some wipies by the door so a quick wipe of the hands and face- I know that sounds strange but its just one of the things on my list if I ever get to open a shop. 
Congratulations and good luck with everything.
Carol


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

How about clearly labeled/orderly areas by fabric types. I rarely get to into an actual quilt shop and usually have enough time to do my version of the 15 minute dash, while he is off running his errand. If I am looking for a certain type of fabric or notion, I can end up using my allotted time just searching for it. I then have to rush to the cutting table, and the cashier -- leaving me feeling rushed & unhappy. Not what I want to feel when at a quilt shop. Maybe have a map of each area shown on a floorplan map by the front door. 

Also an area that is specific for new quilters and handquilters. As a new quilter walking in for the 1st time I had visual overload & ended up with a pattern WAY above my head... getting discouraged. Maybe starting Newbies out on small wall hanging/table runner type projects. I found that making the smaller doll/ mini quilts offers lots of new patterns to play with without the committment of a large quilt that will end up as an UFO due to frustration (ask me how I know this...lol). And Now there are lots of patterns and books by alot Of Authors that are geared to small quilt projects to choice from. I could name a couple different ones that are small quilt friendly. 

Someone who is good at cutting fabric is a nice thing to have. I use to work in a store & got lots of remarks about how nice a straight I would cut and added just a little in bit more for lead way. I always tryed not to cut a panel in the middle either. I use to do a lot of pre-cutting for the store and the customers loved that. I would also try to make sure they had the sleveage info. for a project -- even if I had to hand write it out for them. Many at time a person would come back needed the bit extra and having that info was really helpful for matching. 

Well there are my penny thoughts for what they are worth. 
RHTricia


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> I would recommend a pot pourri pot to scent the air.
> 
> I remember yet years ago when I went into a quilting/fabric shop in a big city that smelled wonderful. It was cinnamon but any seasonal pot pourri scent would work.


Sorry but a resounding NO to this. Scents are a severe trigger for a lot of people for various problems (asthma, migraine, etc...). There are stores I refuse to go to because of the overwhelming scents and even if I did I won't buy anything because I have learned the hard way that the scents permeate the products.


I would suggest that you keep SMALL samples of various techniques just laying on top of the fabric in various spots for people to handle and look at. Tag them with a basic description and an enthusiastic, "Ask ME" on it. The store I was in yesterday had samples of bags, aprons, rag quilting, mini quilts, HSTs, table runners, placemats and some various other things they sold patterns for just laying around in various places. If people can touch and inspect they are more likely to buy the pattern or fabric.

Good luck with your endeavor!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sancraft, good to see you on here. I've missed seeing you post, and congratulations on your quilting store. 

I'm in the process of buying a quilting machine. I already have the head here at home, just waiting to get my new building that will be big enough to set the table up in. Wish we were close enough to send customers to each other.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

What a wonderful opportunity. 

My neighbor mentioned she visited a quilt store out west that rented their long arm out. That would be a great draw in this area.

I love to pick up free quilt patterns, so maybe print put some of these. Also, I like to see the fabric "at work" (I don't have a lot of imiganation), so displaying any quilts, wall hangings etc., featuring the fabrics you have would be helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Here's another thought, DO NOT have a automated system to answer your phones for you. If you are that busy then hire someone to answer them! I hate, hate, hate automated phone systems because you usually end up talking to no one anyway because "they are not available right now, so please leave a message."


----------



## Barleychown (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll second (or third) the binding idea. I currently have a quilt in my craft area staring at me because the thought of binding it overwhelms me. 

I'll also second the caution on scenting the air. While I do love certain smells, I am sensitive to most artificial scents and they will trigger a migraine. I'm not going to go through that, even if it's the BEST store. 

Clean, organized, bright and helpful. Being young, and looking younger than I am I often get ignored in shops. I have the money to spend, if I am drawn to a fabric or pattern...but I will not hand over hard earned money if the feel-good feeling isn't there.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I want the high end quilting fabric, like Moda. I want someone who can service my machine right in the store for a reasonable fee. I want choices in thread. Some stores carry Mettler, some stores carry something else. I like Mettler for quilting. I want good lighting, and I want to see quilt samples on the walls or hanging from the ceiling. I want an excellent beginner quilt class (I'm biased, I teach this class) and some other classes that teach cool things, not necessarily quilting. Like handbags, tote bags, aprons, pillowcases.

I want a chair to sit down in because my back hurts. I want knowlegable sales people who can help me with color selection and pattern selection based on my skill level. The store should be clean.

I want stuff on sale. I want beginner books, but advanced books as well. I want a Saturday where people can donate money for fleece or flannel and the rest of us can make Linus blankets.

I think it is so COOL that you are doing this!:nanner::clap:


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

We are still a ways off in opening. We bought out the store (on a credit card) 2 yrs ago and have been paying it off. Now we are working on the business plan and looking for a space, so we can apply for loans and grants. The ideas are wonderful. We need to establish a niche in the market for our business plan. We have sent questionaires to the guilds in the area to see what they want also. We need to go to Market, but finances won't allow us to go to the big one in Houston at the end of the month, so we'll have to go to the one in Kansas City in May. We're hoping to open on or about the 4th of July if all goes well. There is a lot prep work, but we think it will be with it in the long run. We are trying to get an Esty store up and running so we can build a virtual clientele before we have a brick and mortar shop. We are hoping that having a triving online store will help when start applying for loans. We are also taking business classes that are offerred for free on campus and online, if you aren't looking to get a degree. We have taken some classes at the Small Business Association and through our churches small business program. We really want and need this shop to be a success. My friend's job was eliminated after working there nearly 15 yrs. My job has us on limited hours. I see this economy getting worse before ii gets better, since Congress doesn't seem to mind playing politics with our lives, while they vote themselves yet another raise! I feel like the only way to have any job security, is to work for yourself.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you can find a way to have a "job" that is a joy and not a "_job_" - go for it.

Wishing you and sister every success. And I bet D will be in their in some manner with you.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Ditto the long-arm finishing. That is my biggest challenge. 

I'd also like to "rent" the long-arm myself, have someone show me how to do it and maybe use it myself in the store vs. just dropping off the quilt to have it finished.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

what would I like... >takes a deep breath!<

I would like you to fill in the holes that chain fabric stores aren't carrying. Carry those items that those of us that don't quilt need.

While in Georgia, about 2 hours north of Atlanta... I needed wooly nylon. I had my friend take me to the nearest quilt store and the lady didn't carry it.

I use my local quilt store to purchase, besides good quality cotton... jeans stitch as they carry all of the most popular colors... woolly nylon, pearl crown rayon or cotton, some embroidery thread, threads for sergers. The store also sells Bernina's.

Take a look at what the chain stores don't carry, look at other quilt or sew-n-vac stores that sell machines.... carry what they don't.

I HATE the woolly nylon that Joann's now carries and will NOT buy it! over priced for less on a spool that doesn't cover as well as YLI! they can give it away and I will walk by the table! I prefer to use YLI and purchase it from a little quilt shop... which is why I asked my friend to take me to her local quilt shop thinking everyone would have at least a few spools. 

I like some of the patterns my little store carries to make clothing out of cotton. the store also carries batiste..100% cotton batiste for heirloom sewing, christening gowns and etc. but you would need to know your market for that kind of fabric.

hth.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Room and I mean it two ways. Our LQS that closed this past spring was so overcrowded you took your life in your own hands walking around all the bolts of fabric, etc. And a room for quilters to meet, to sew, show n tell, fellowship, etc.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

We definately want to have a room for people to hang out and sew. Bring your machine and work away. We will look into the non-quilt market and see if we can carry some additional items too. Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Do something to bring in new people to quilting. They will be great customers for you as they will need everything so if you can "loan" them somethings and let them buy other items as they can afford them they will really keep coming back to you. They won't forget! The LQS that I go to was where I took my first quilting class and she let me use her long clear ruler to cut out some of my pieces as I only could afford to buy one ruler. Next class I bought my own big ruler and always go there when I need something even if I have to pay a little more.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

These people used to belong to my church but they live kind of far away and now go to one closer up where they are, but here is their website addy and you might get some ideas from them

www.iluv2quilt.com. All of the pics are taken in their quilt store


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Oh boy, how exciting for you! Cool you are getting so many wonderful tips!

What I see lacking in our area shops are Feature Fabrics WITH coordinates! Say there is a pretty, large scale print that I may love but nothing of the other matching smaller scale prints that the designer has to go with this feature fabric. Also that smaller scale print would make a pretty binding too!Nothing is worse than finding a gorgeous Laura Birch with NO coordinates etc!

. Re binding. There are now available loads of ready made and beautiful 2 1/2" rolls now in every conceivable color range! Voila! I think they are called Jelly Rolls or something like that? Ready-made binding cut to the perfect width! Just press it in half and off you go! I find binding strips very easy to make so would never go for that cheap ready made stuff they sell in Walmart and those places but I would use some of quality fabric in those ready-to-go rolls from the quilting stores.

I would like a good selection of sewing needles and other notions for quilters.

As for a quilt store carrying lots of different types of fabrics other than 100 % cotton? Not the least important to me as I am only a quilter, so 100 % good quality quilting fabric is what is important to me. I can go to a Joanne's or something if I wanted some other type of fabric. A quilt shop cannot carry everything and leaning towards the quilter rather than the other types of sewing might be a good thing if space and money are limited?

Good luck with everything! LQ


----------



## Melodee (Aug 3, 2011)

"A long-arm quilting service" and a "binding service", (I hate doing the binding) and backing fabric that's big enough. I too would like to see a lounging area. And Unusual quilting patterns! 

Good luck with your store, I just know it will be a success! Melodee


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Precuts and kits....many are intimidated about choosing colors that go together. Or just want something they can make up quickly. Precut kits...not everyone is up to reading instructions to make quarter square triangles and cut stripes such and such a length. 

Clean spacious restrooms. 

Services like binding would go over big with busy quilters. Definitely a long arm quilting service. Many are like me...get the tops done but falter at the tedious finishing process!

Have you thought about making some precut kits now? Or offering fat quarter packs, or the popular 5" and 10" squares. Fabrics/colors go in and out of fashion and might be a way to make some bucks with the fabric on hand. One of those Go! cutters could make it easy.

Sewing classes for kids? I've taught several young ladies and all my sons to sew. With the discontinuing of home ec in many schools young people don't learn sewing unless they have a parent/grandparent who does.

Oh How I wish I was a younger gal and could buy this almost defunct quilt shop in our town. The owners are ancient, only open on Mondays(!) and haven't bought a new fabric in centuries. 50 mile trip to the next closest shop so have to do all my fabric shopping on line.


----------

